# Snapping lines



## ZackyBundles (Dec 31, 2012)

I snap lines when I cut plywood...and in long valleys...unless I'm laying 3tab which is never


----------



## livingsoulsdie (Sep 29, 2006)

I snap first line for starter course. depending on the roof system I will run shingles aproximatly halfway up the roof and snape one more line just to make sure everything is straight when we get up to the cap


----------



## ZackyBundles (Dec 31, 2012)

Can't you just tell if your straight...straight shingles stay straight...if I actually think I'm crooked ill just run a tape measure up from 25 30ft depending in my tape measure


----------



## Djm026 (Dec 14, 2013)

I guess my crew takes a little more pride in our work. We snap lines for every row 100% of the time.


----------



## PatChap (Jun 1, 2012)

Djm026 said:


> I guess my crew takes a little more pride in our work. We snap lines for every row 100% of the time.


What a waste of time.
I reckon its more inexperience then pride.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I can't believe how many people have trouble running shingles straight. I don't think we ever snapped lines and haven't had problems running shingles straight.


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

It takes all of 30 seconds, or less, for 2 people to snap a line.


----------



## Djm026 (Dec 14, 2013)

Well it's not inexperience at all. We use one man as a nailer and one man as a flopper we put shingles on at a pretty fast pace and just was always in the practice of chalking lines. Sorry if I afended you. You as well probably do take pride in your work. Just one of those things we are use to doing seems to only take a few minutes and it assures me that when I go do a roof inspection on one of our jobs there will be no excuses for shingle rows to be up and down across the roof.


----------



## 98crewcab (Oct 7, 2013)

have to admit...i am only an occasional roofer...with ocd. so I snap every single line, and measure out and divide the difference to get perfect spacing to the ridge caps. sometimes i eat myself out of extra profit for the time I put into it, but i can walk away and it doesnt bother me. but like I said...only an occasional roofer. I think that if i did more of them, id definitely let things go for production and efficiency.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

Djm026 said:


> I guess my crew takes a little more pride in our work. We snap lines for every row 100% of the time.


I've been away from this thread too long! I doubt very highly your courses are straighter. Post some pics.

By the time you mark out your lines, get the lines popped I've stepped all the way to the ridge. 

Also, high rafter here or low rafter there your line is no longer straight, what about the gently breeze that always creeps up mid pop?


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

The last roof I did the shingles varied slightly in width, so the courses we snapped lines on looked less straight than the ones we tabbed...


----------



## drumster21 (Oct 31, 2012)

I run one side of my valley through then snap a line down the valley, slightly out of it for water flow, then cut my other side on the line. That's the only place I snap lines on a shingle roof. Even a cut up house. And my shingles are always straight. But who knows, maybe I do it wrong.


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

drumster21 said:


> I run one side of my valley through then snap a line down the valley, slightly out of it for water flow, then cut my other side on the line. That's the only place I snap lines on a shingle roof. Even a cut up house. And my shingles are always straight. But who knows, maybe I do it wrong.


If you're that good why chalk a line down the valley?


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

I will snap a line to start and maybe a few others if things are changing some for what ever reason. It is not hard to keep them pretty straight, less you are just throwing them down and not watching things.


----------



## PatChap (Jun 1, 2012)

Brian Peters said:


> If you're that good why chalk a line down the valley?


I run my valley shingles long and cut them back, chalk line actually saves time here. 
If were running california valleys, no need for lines unless its a 15+ foot long valley.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I snap a line at the eave and then about every 4'. For the lines I snap, I measure down from the ridge. If we have multiple people nailing, we will snap more lines as everyone nails slightly different. Even if you use the gauge. 

We will also snap more lines if the shingles can be seen. If, for example, someone could look out a second story window and see the shingle lines on the first floor.

As for the shadow line, I do see it occasionally. Less now than when the architectual shingle came out. At first I would see guys run the shingles with full exposure instead of the correct exposure. If they used the correct exposure there is a shadow line on every course. This makes the corrected courses less noticable.


----------



## OldNBroken (Feb 8, 2008)

If the eave is out of whack, and they often are, I will run the starter and first course, then snap a line for the second course so the eave will look neat and the rest of the field will be straight. 
Snap a line across a dormer and roof up to it on the other side in case the runs are off because the eave is not straight through. 
Occasionally snap a line at a ridge to adjust for any abnormalities there. 
Snap lines to cut the valleys.
Never felt a need for wasting all that time and effort.
Basically, only use a chalkline when necessary which is rarely. 

I guess you can count me in the putz's "no-pride" roofer's catagory


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

do whats comfortable for you,if you feel you need to snap every course and feel it's better for you do it..who the **** gives a rats a$$

and for those that think if you do your lesser of a ''roofer'' i know how to pick apart any job..:whistling


----------



## Mr Latone (Jan 8, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> do whats comfortable for you,if you feel you need to snap every course and feel it's better for you do it..who the **** gives a rats a$$
> 
> and for those that think if you do your lesser of a ''roofer'' i know how to pick apart any job..:whistling


:thumbsup:

Right on Tom.

Even if you don't need them all the time, there will come a time......

There are plenty of shingle products that beg for chalk lines....... Grand Manor, Slate Line, 3 tabs, and other shingles where the exposure isn't as clearly identifiable as architectural shingles.

I can show someone how to lay an architectural shingle straight in about 60 seconds, but they still need to install it straight and you still need to know how to snap lines to tie in around things.

I wish you guys suggesting lines are a waste of time would temper it with a qualifying statement like, "Many situations allow for an installation where chalk lines aren't needed."

This thread is a train wreck.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

A little dramatic. We were talking about architectural shingles. If you can't lay those straight without chalk lines (that's why felt has lines on it) you are most likely too inexperienced.


----------

